

Implementing PubSubHubBub with RabbitMQ - mbrubeck
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2009/06/30/pubsub-over-webhooks-with-rabbithub

======
moe
The bunny is truly an amazing piece of kit and a testament to the abilities of
erlang. Interestingly the setup he describes is pretty much functionally
equivalent to twitter. Except that RabbitMQ likely scales better...

